# A lil confused about CTs & terms used



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

The more I read different threads, the more confused I'm getting... I've seen CTs referred 2 as "Double Ray CT", "King CT", or just CT... Can someone plzzzz explain 2 me the dif, & how 2 tell them apart? I thought a CT is a CT... Didn't kno there r different types!


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Well if I understand correctly you have standard CTs.

Double ray CTs are where the rays split into two, Double Double rays are where the split rays split again. King CTs are King/Giant bettas with Crown tails.

People are trying to breed different tail types into CTs to get different looks.

Double ray I think 









Double Double ray I think 









King/Giant CTs are generally much larger fish, I think also with a shorter caudal fin as well

King Cross Crown tail? The rays cross and is labled as a king (size)









CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG EVERYONE!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

All is correct Meade except for the point about King's and their caudals. King's are larger Betta fish, often referred to on AquaBid and here as Giant's, PetCo just named them Kings to make it more fancy. It has nothing to do with their fins except that you can have a Giant PK where fins are shorter or you can have a long finned Giant like the last boy where his fins are normally sized, he's just huge! Often on AquaBid the boy's are very young and their fins still have a LOT of growing to do so that is why they look so short in the pictures.

So to reiterate:
*Double Ray*: 2 rayed CT that the ray's a close and side by side like the first boy Meade posted. Double Ray's generally go straight out unlike V Rays
(Female)


(Male)


*Double Double Ray*, also known as Four rayed CT is just that; 4 rays.

*V Ray*: similar to Double ray where it is a 2 rayed fish but they ray's make a V shape, similar to Cross ray but the ray's do not cross. This girl is a V Ray, it's like the in between of Double Ray and Cross Ray
(Female)


(Male)


*Cross Ray*: the ray's cross each other like Meade's last boy.

*Random Ray*: Where the ray's don't particularly follow a specific pattern like this guy, they are just that; random!


*CTPK*: PK's or Plakat's are short finned Bettas so they are short finned bettas with crowntail finnage like this boy:


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Hooray! I got some of it right!

I normally don't post things like that because of my irrational fear of getting things wrong!

CTs are pretty! I've just avoided them.., dunno why... *shrug*

P.S. I was scared I got it all wrong... -_-


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No worries Meade! You got it all right minus the King caudal part is all!! And then I added two more to the list that are not normally talked about ^_^

The biggest ones we talk about a lot are Double Ray (DR), Double Double Ray (DDR or 4 ray) and Cross ray :-D


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

I love CTs, but I'm addicted to my HMDT! And SDeT aren't bad either!

And now I can give better and correct info on CTs! Yay for learning!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aw, I miss my DTHM! Ditto was the best! But yes, yay for learning! :-D


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Lilnaugrim Have you seen my new boys since Cohos passing?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Meade said:


> Lilnaugrim Have you seen my new boys since Cohos passing?


I have now! I did look in passing before but didn't look at the whole thing. I love Callisto's cheeks!


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh I know! Those blue scales on his cheeks are adorable!

He has a turquoise/ green iridescence you can't see in the photos


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank u guys  I'm beginning 2 wonder if my boy Poisson is possibly a king CT.... He is a lot bigger than the ready of my boys!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

To be considered a "Giant" Betta he needs to have a BODY length of 2 inches or over. So this doesn't include the tail; it is from "nose" to peduncle which is the part that the tail fin connects to or the end of the body if you like ^_^


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> To be considered a "Giant" Betta he needs to have a BODY length of 2 inches or over. So this doesn't include the tail; it is from "nose" to peduncle which is the part that the tail fin connects to or the end of the body if you like ^_^


Then that settles it, he must b a giant.... from nose 2 peduncle, I'd guesstimate he is somewhere around 3-3.5" long, with the widest part of his skull close to 0.5".... No joke! Vada is about 2" point to point. I've heard that giants are more docile than standard bettas.... If this is true, it really explains a lot about his personality. Let me see if I have any pics that clearly show his size compared 2 one of my other boys, perhaps in my albums, since I used the same tank for all my albums...


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

I wasn't able 2 find a comparison pic of Poisson 2 my other boys... But I got 2 looking @ Hawk 2day, and someone plz correct me if I'm wrong... he'd b considered a cross ray CT?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, no. His ray's do cross, and I'm glad you said this actually, but it needs to be crossed differently. Okay, I tried explaining this is words but it just isn't working lol. So here's a hopeful pictorial explanation!

Okay so you start out with one Branch from the base of the tail, your CT has two rays that branch out from that one Branch. His two ray's cross over each other where a Crossray needs to have the top ray cross over the bottom ray of the branch above it. Make sense? Hopefully the picture helps, let me know if it does or if this completely makes no sense lol


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

I think I understand, lol.... But plz keep in mind he's still very young & had some tail damage when we got him... This pic was taken in the 1st couple days we had him home ;-P Should I get another pic once his tail fully heals, b4 trying 2 classify him?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I can tell you now that he still isn't classified as a Cross Ray, Crosses need to have larger gaps between their ray's. You see how his ray's are very close to each other? He'd be a regular DR CT boy regardless. 

Oh whoops, I goofed on some of the specifications. DR is when the webbing extends between the two ray's of ONE branch so like the first example in this picture below. So your boy is a regular Single Ray in which case, not a Double; my apologies!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gotta love this CTDT


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Gotta love this CTDT


Definitely! Although rare in the hobby they are gaining interest month by month as breeders have been trying to perfect their lines! I know chard56 is a breeder around here, also is on AquaBid and was doing some work with DTCT!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow!! That's a gorgeous boy! His red is so intense! I have never really found any DT that I really liked.... I'm more of a CT & HM kinda gal myself, lol... But I believe this is the 1st CTDT I've ever set eyes on & he's stunning!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> I can tell you now that he still isn't classified as a Cross Ray, Crosses need to have larger gaps between their ray's. You see how his ray's are very close to each other? He'd be a regular DR CT boy regardless.
> 
> Oh whoops, I goofed on some of the specifications. DR is when the webbing extends between the two ray's of ONE branch so like the first example in this picture below. So your boy is a regular Single Ray in which case, not a Double; my apologies!
> View attachment 322570


It's ok  I see what ur saying now... Thank u 4 clarifying the CT classifications 4 me


----------

